

Critique our new website: Gatherama.com - gat
http://www.gatherama.com/commenting.php?id=_news/20071117/US/Crimes-Law/7_Should_cyber-bullying_be
We're planning to launch in December. Looking for some feedback before launching.
======
gat
We're planning to launch in December. Looking for some feedback before
launching.

------
RyanJG
Looks too much like Digg. Is that what you are going for?

------
gregp
what problem are you solving?

~~~
gat
It used to be that opinion polls are boring and expensive to collect the data.
Our goal is to provide a website that is informative, collects polls data
instantaneously, allows users to discuss the issues and connect with other
people. It's a social voting website that combines polling with Web 2.0.

